# Aide choix iPad



## shashamarokin (26 Juin 2016)

Bonjour bonsoir
Je me dirige vers vous pour trouver de l'aide pour mon choix. 
Tout d'abord je possède déjà un iPad Air 1 de 32go un iPhone 6s et un MacBook Pro. J'aimerais changer mon iPad Air pour un modèle plus récent. Mon utilisation c'est film vidéo sur YouTube jeux et navigation internet. J'hésite en un iPad mini le air 2 et l'iPad pro 9,7". 
Je ne sais pas quel prendre j'aimerai qui dure le plus longtemps possible . le pro me donne envie car j'aime dessiné mais est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup?


----------



## squiddly (27 Juin 2016)

Vous voulez dire le iPad Mini 4 ou le iPad Air 2? Si vous avez le budget, optez pour le iPad Pro, vous serez certain de faire un plus long bout de chemin avec la version la plus récente, comme vous le souhaitez.


----------



## shashamarokin (27 Juin 2016)

Désolé je voulais dire l'iPad mini 4 et l'iPad air 2


----------



## tristanWX (27 Juin 2016)

salut perso je garderai encore mon iPad air car il est encore bon
la seul différence que tu verra avec ton utilisation est l'écran il a moins de reflet si tu peut encore attendre 1 ans pour peut être les écran Oled et un new design 
car pour instant pas de gros changement a par la puissance et les HP


----------



## shashamarokin (27 Juin 2016)

Tu pense qu'ils vont sortir un nouvel iPad d'ici un an ça fait court je trouve


----------



## tristanWX (27 Juin 2016)

Oui possible car il investisse dans oled


----------



## tristanWX (27 Juin 2016)

Oui possible car il investisse dans oled


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2016)

Personne ne sais à l'avance pour l'OLED ... Il faut toujours attendre les annonces !



Tu devrais prendre le dernier Mapple Mypad plutôt ...













allez vite au Mapple Store !


----------



## lineakd (28 Juin 2016)

@shashamarokin, si tu utilises plusieurs onglets pendant ta navigation ou que tu as plusieurs apps ouvertes sur l'ipad. Tu sentiras la différence qu'il y a entre un air de 1 ère et 2 ème génération, à cause des 2 go de ram sur l'ipad air 2.

Le mini 4 est une très belle machine qui fait jeu égal avec l'air 2. S'il y a une différence entre ces deux machines dans l'utilisation de tous les jours, elle se trouve dans la taille de l'écran. Le 8" est trop petit pour mes petites mains... 

Le pro de 9,7" est le dernier iPad qui te rendra service pendant au moins trois ans sans aucun problème. Après il faudra faire attention aux màj d'ios, ne pas les faire dès qu'elles sortiront et attendre le retour d'autres utilisateurs. Certains font attention dès la deuxième année... 

Les plus de l'ipad pro 9,7 par rapport au mini 4, l'air 2, sont les caméras (avec le flash ), l'audio et ce fichu "pencil" d'apple que j'ai utilisé uniquement pour écrire pendant ma dernière formation. Je suis un très mauvais dessinateur.

Si tu ne peux pas attendre, je te dirais d'aller sur iPad pro 9,7" (oui, les prix ont flambés, le 64 go a disparu et la cover... ).

Il est tout à fait possible qu'ils sortent un iPad pro 12" en fin d'année (octobre/novembre) avec un nouveau mini et une sortie de l'ipad pro 9,7" en mars 2017 mais ce ne sont que des suppositions très personnelles.


----------



## shashamarokin (29 Juin 2016)

Merci de vos conseils. J'ai pris l'iPad pro oui il y a une différence avec l'iPad air. Je suis satisfait de mon achat . J'aimerai me prendre l'Apple pencil mais trop cher je trouve . Je voudrais savoir si il y a une alternative? Oui j'attendrais pour les mises à jours


----------

